# Sinsation repair



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

I just got this handmedown unit, that works only for a short period of time, due to the motor overused, and will overheat if used for too long. Talking to the new sinsation people they want $30 just for shipping and to replace the motor is another amount. I am on the west coast and this company is in NY. I don't want to buy a new unit because it would be used only occasionally. I could have my biomedical engineers do the repair, but sinsation says they would refuse the unit if someone tampers with it. Seems like they have a monopoly on the motor, I am not sure, but thats what I sense.
So if anyone has suggestions, I am listening.
Thanks


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

I hate to be a bore, but what's a sinsation? I tried google and it came up with yarn, a fragrance, a band and several porn sites. Nothing food related.


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

A chocolate tempering machine for suzy home maker.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

A Quebec Court recently ruled in favour of a man who had installed his own CD-WR in his new computer. The owner of the store where the computer was purchased had voided all guarantees when he saw the client had installed additional hardware.



I am sure, somewhere, there must be similar cases in your country.


Hope you'll be able to fix your machine. By the way if anyone wants to sell their chocolate tempering machine please let me know.


----------

